# Barbeque as a noun...not as a northern activity



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't resist. 

So, what is your favorite way to have barbeque? This time of year, I love to have the ol' BBQ. (Of course being from NC originally it has to be vinegar based...but I actually like it all.)

I do one, for ease, in a croc-pot when I want it, but don't have time to stand over a slow cooker. 

3-4 lbs. of pork. 
1 onion
2 cloves of garlic...minced
2-3 cups of favorite sauce.

1) Sear (brown) the outside of the pork on all sides. 2) Toss into croc-pot - on low. 3) Saute onions and garlic in same pan used to brown meat 4) add sauce and simmer for a few minutes 5) Pour on top of pork in croc-pot. Let cook 8-10 hours. 6) Pull it apart with fork and put it on a sammich.

Any other recipes?


----------



## he beholds (Nov 13, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> So, what is your favorite way to have barbeque? This time of year, I love to have the ol' BBQ. (Of course being from NC originally it has to be vinegar based...but I actually like it all.)
> 
> ...



What kind of sauce...like from a bottle?
My husband would love it if I made him some BBQ.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you talking about Barbeque as defined by a Texan or by others who use the term more generally as cooking on a grill.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Are you talking about Barbeque as defined by a Texan or by others who use the term more generally as cooking on a grill.



As as Texan I suppose you mean brisket...or in a pit? I prefer a pit and pork or brisket...but I am not talking about cooking on a grill (the northern activity ).


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always been partial to the variety of sauces (put on dry meat, of course) to really "make" the BBQ. In Greenville (SC), for example, there's Smokin' Stokes BBQ, which has a sauce made from CheerWine (that's a cherry cola for anyone living outside of the Carolinas) that's the best sweet sauce I've ever had. It's a world championship recipe. In fact, when the ARP has it's General Synod each year, once of the luncheons is catered by Smokin' Stokes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2008)

OK then. I'm from Fort Worth. I just wanted to make sure because it's not just Northerners that refer to Barbecue as a verb.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

he beholds said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, couldn't resist.
> ...



You can use a bottle sauce...use something vinegar based though. Also, stab the meat so the sauce can soak through while cooking. 

You can concoct your own sauce with vinegar, crushed red pepper, and some ketchup...some would toss in a little brown sugar. I don't use a recipe for that...just sort of mix and taste.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 13, 2008)

Doesn't matter the time of year for me: I prefer to sear meat on the grill, then go to indirect heat for a very long, slow cook with an occasional mop, then serve with a vinegar-based sauce. The only thing that will make me stop is if there's too much snow in the tree overhead so it drips off with the rising heat from the grill


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

The biggest problem with the croc-pot BBQ is the lack of smoke, and bottled smoke isn't always the best thing to add.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Doesn't matter the time of year for me: I prefer to sear meat on the grill, then go to indirect heat for a very long, slow cook with an occasional mop, then serve with a vinegar-based sauce.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 13, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Doesn't matter the time of year for me: I prefer to sear meat on the grill, then go to indirect heat for a very long, slow cook with an occasional mop, then serve with a vinegar-based sauce. The only thing that will make me stop is if there's too much snow in the tree overhead so it drips off with the rising heat from the grill



Snow?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 13, 2008)

You can't make barbecue in a crock pot. Barbecue takes the right meat, with the right smoke at the right temperature, for a long long long time, and a whole lot of love.


----------



## Honor (Nov 13, 2008)

have ya'll ever had Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet BBQ sauce??? that is my hands down fav!


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> You can't make barbecue in a crock pot. Barbecue takes the right meat, with the right smoke at the right temperature, for a long long long time, and a whole lot of love.



This is true, and most often how I make it...I did say for ease. I also lamented the lack of smoke. Nevertheless, it makes a tasty pork dish (is that an okay term? )


----------



## KMK (Nov 13, 2008)

According to Hank Hill, it ain't barbeque unless it is cooked on propane!


----------



## Theognome (Nov 13, 2008)

Barbeque is a passion, not a mere verb, noun or whatever.

I make my own sauce as follows:

Pour a bottle of catsup into a saucepan. add some honey, smoke flavor and worchesterwhateverit isshire sauce. Splash in some apple vinegar. Onion powder, garlic powder and some choice spices need to be applied. Simmer all this for about a half hour. 

Theognome


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 13, 2008)

At the BBQ pit I worked at, we just lightly salted the pork and smoked it, and it was my favorite type to eat. Chuck's BBQ in Opelika, AL if you're ever going through that way.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 13, 2008)

You guys are making me hungry...and jealous. Up here we are so impoverished when it comes to barbeque. We've got a small chain in Vancouver with three stores and a guy from Mississippi operating a barbeque joint out of a curling rink. And one place in Bellingham, just across the border. We are beggars when it comes to barbeque...


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 13, 2008)

Chuck's is good.

I come from a long line of pit masters. Barbecue has been a passion in our family for generations. Actually, on both sides of my family. Therefore I have an appreciation for several varieties of barbecue. One of my favourite activities is to spend the evening, night, and morning a tending the pit with friends. Then . . . ah the ecstasy of it all.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

KMK said:


> According to Hank Hill, it ain't barbeque unless it is cooked on propane!



Hank was mistaken...it ain't barbeque unless it is over coals.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 13, 2008)

nicnap said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > According to Hank Hill, it ain't barbeque unless it is cooked on propane!
> ...



And all God's people said, 'Amen!!!'


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Barbeque is a passion, not a mere verb, noun or whatever.
> 
> I make my own sauce as follows:
> 
> ...



Sounds a bit like mine...I don't do much honey though. Some very rare occasions I put in brown sugar...only very rarely. I don't do the smoke flavor that often either. 

Anyone make their own pit?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 13, 2008)

> Anyone make their own pit?



Yup.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 13, 2008)

Did you use fire brick...any particular kind?


----------



## BJClark (Nov 13, 2008)

nicnap;




> So, what is your favorite way to have barbeque?



My favorite is to have my husband bbq..

but, I did take some riblets yesterday and put them in the crock w/ some bbq sauce and other spices and slow cooked them all day..they were good, and there was enough left over that my husband came home for lunch today and had that for lunch..


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 13, 2008)

The Georgia/Alabama responders might be able to help me here. 

I've never been able to replicate the barbecue sauce I had most of the time I was growing up. You find it from about Atlanta south through the Piedmont and down onto the coastal plain. It might have some tomato in it, but it's definitely not tomato-based. It has some vinegar, a bit of spice. Any sugar would be just for balance and the sauce wasn't very thick. 

The pork was pit cooked without sauce to speak of -- it was added when you made up your sandwich with sliced white bread and a side of Brunswick stew and sweet pickles. Yum!


----------



## Grymir (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ is cooked on wood!

Actually, here's an interesting BBQ kind of recipe that we do inside.

Brown hamburger and onions together, chopin into small pieces.
When done, add:

ketchup
Worcestershire sauce
mustard (a little. It's the secret ingredient!)
Lawry's and garlic

Then put on some Hamburger buns, and your in business.

That's my wifes wonderful sloppy-joe recipe. I thought she was nuts until she made it for me, now I can't get enough of it. In fact, she's in the kitchen making some right now. With some sharp chedder cheese and macaroni. Mmm. I'm gonna feast tonight. I think I'll eat about three of them.

(As a former Texan, BBQ proper is brisket slow cooked for hours, served with beans, potato salad and bread.)


----------

